# | متجدّد | كورسات و كتب في الاتصالات .. منتهى الروعة



## تعلّم (3 أغسطس 2010)

| بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم |
| السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته |
​ 
The Fundamentals of CDMA and the IS-95 Standard












​

مقدمة جيدة لتقنية CDMA أحد أساليب و تقنيات الـ Multiple Access و المستخدمة على نطاق واسع في عالم الاتصالات اللاسلكية.

الكورس مبني على تقنية الويب Web Based Course و يوفر بيئة تفاعلية ممتازة للدارس حيث يوجد نظام اختبارات جيّد مدمج بالكورس.


الكورس مكوّن من 4 Module مبيّنة في الصورة التالية










​

محتويات الكورس موضّحة في الصورة التالية










​
و هذه صورة توضح نظام الإختبارات المدمج بالكورس










​
الكورس عبارة عن ملف مضغوط يحتوي على ملف ISO يتم تركيبه كاسطوانة وهمية باستخدام برنامج UltraISO أو Magic disc.


كلمة المرور لفك الملف المضغوط: www.storestory.net

بعد تركيب الاسطوانة نفتح ملف INDEX.HTM و بعدها يمكنكم التمتّع بأفضل كورس عرفته لشرح هذه التقنية







​



 

الملف مرفوع على عدد من مواقع مشاركة الملفات و أفضلهم موقع طيبة أبلود

طيبة أبلود

user share

hotfile

filebling

الروابط في المرفقات

ملحوظة: الموضوع منقول من هنا​


----------



## nooralhaq (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك واذا بالامكان توفيركورس gsm مشابه لهذا الكورس 

ووفقكم الله لما فيه صلاح دينكم ودنياكم


----------



## تعلّم (3 أغسطس 2010)

nooralhaq قال:


> بارك الله فيك واذا بالامكان توفيركورس gsm مشابه لهذا الكورس
> 
> ووفقكم الله لما فيه صلاح دينكم ودنياكم


 
و بارك فيك أخي / أختي | نور الحق |

لدي الكثير بما يتعلق بعالم الـ gsm ــ و لكن للأسف لا يوجد لدي مثل هذا الكورس

أتمنى أن يفيدك الكورس و باقي الأخوة المهندسين

لك ودّي و تقديري

أخوك,
​


----------



## * AishA * (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك

بس عندي ملاحظة،، أنا لما فتحت الملف، كل صفحة تفتح بروحها، يعني إذا ضغطت على لينك لا يعمل:8:، 

عجبتني الفكرة وأريد اتفاعل مع الشرح :61::61:، 

يا ريت إذا في حل تخبرني​


----------



## * AishA * (3 أغسطس 2010)

خلاص .. عرفت كيــــــــــف :77: :77: 

ثانكيو..​


----------



## ًwimax (3 أغسطس 2010)

والله مشكور أخي على مشاركاتك الرائعة والجميلة ودمت لنا عضوا متميزا


----------



## تعلّم (5 أغسطس 2010)

* aisha * قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> بس عندي ملاحظة،، أنا لما فتحت الملف، كل صفحة تفتح بروحها، يعني إذا ضغطت على لينك لا يعمل:8:،
> 
> ...



و بارك فيكِ أختي عائشة​


* aisha * قال:


> خلاص .. عرفت كيــــــــــف :77: :77:
> 
> ثانكيو..​


الحمد لله إنك عرفتيها

العفو أختي
​


ًwimax قال:


> والله مشكور أخي على مشاركاتك الرائعة والجميلة ودمت لنا عضوا متميزا


العفو أخي واي ماكس

إنت الأروع و الأجمل

ربي يحفظك و يزيد علمك تنفع بيه المسلمين

...

أشكركم جميعاً لمروركم المعطّر و التعليق

دمتم في أمان الله

:84:
​


----------



## محمد البياض (15 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فييييييييييييك


----------



## branko (15 أغسطس 2010)

لم استطيع تحميل الموضوع


----------



## mahran jaradat (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم--اريد مشروع جاهز عن هندسة الاتصالات للاطلاع لاني انا طالب بدرس في روسيا سنة أخيرة وأريد أن أعمل مقارنة//وجزاكم الله كم خير//


----------



## مهندس الروافد (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## aldalil (3 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكركم جميعاً لمروركم المعطّر و التعليق

دمتم في أمان الله


----------



## الاسلكي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء 
بارك الله فيكم ومشكور الاخ الكريم صاحب المجهود لكن ممكن احد يرفع الموضوع من جديد لان الرابط لايعمل الان
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## modymodyman (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى على الموضوع و ننتظر منك جديدك


----------



## مشاكس بس رومنسي (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأاُ


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا حب


----------



## alqasem14 (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك ياخي علي هدا المجهود


----------



## tighooo (2 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء 
بارك الله فيكم ومشكور الاخ الكريم صاحب المجهود لكن ممكن احد يرفع الموضوع من جديد لان الرابط لايعمل الان
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## hshedwi (11 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الكورس الرئع


----------



## aamer2026 (13 مايو 2011)

لم أستطيع تحميل الموضوع


----------



## ahmed amer amer (17 مايو 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سمو اليمني (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآآ


----------

